# Spanish X Kiko (Spaniko) Goats



## goatboy1973 (Aug 26, 2014)

I finally got some pictures of a few does from our experimental breed we are creating. We call this breed "Spaniko". I have some does that are a result of breeding my old Sawyer Spanish herdsire "Nacho" and some pure Kiko does. These does are HUGE compared to their littermates of pure Spanish and pure Kiko breeding. I guess this is hybrid vigor at its best. I have 3 of these does and they are bred to my new herdsire "Zorro" who is pure Koy Ranch Spanish. These does retain the dark pigmentation of the Spanish for the most part but have the solid white coloration of their dam (for the most part anyway). The offspring of these will be 3/4 Spanish (Sawyer & Koy Ranch) and 1/4 Kiko. I am thinking these offspring will cross well with a Savannah buck or Boer as replacement does. I will be starting the marketing process on these does May 2015. Here's a few pics of the 50/ 50 cross does.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 26, 2014)

Gorgeous!

Love those Blacks!

How much do you think they are weighing? What did your ADG end up being?  Are they forage only?


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 26, 2014)

I just saw your other post! They are looking beastly! 

NICE LOOKING BUCKLINGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Aug 27, 2014)

SBC, I haven't weighed them lately but probably 50 lbs for each of them. I have had a tough time with internal parasites this summer. Even with my most parasite resistant does, I am having to deworm more than I ever have. Yes, these bucklings are on pasture/ woodland browse only with minerals and protein block supplement. No feed whatsoever. BTW thanks for the compliments. I would like to sell one of these bucks to a good home.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Aug 27, 2014)

SBC, 

This year all I did was birth weights because with all the parasite issues, it would have skewed the results. I intend on doing all weights and measurements starting with my January 2015 kids. I think this is a real good measurement of a person's genetics. I would put my Spanikos or my Spanubians up against any other breed that I own and I currently have mostly Spanish with some Span/ Alpine, some pure unregistered Kiko does, some Kinu (Kiko x Nube), and a couple Genemasters (Kiko x Boer hybrid). My heart though is with my pure Koys though and the preservation of this type of heritage Spanish goat. The reason I keep a commercial herd is for diversification and some Boer breeders just love my replacement does to produce meat wethers for 4-H and FFA.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 14, 2014)

Very nice looking does.  I am looking forward to seeing your data on next year's kid crop.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks Jodie! I also can't wait myself, for the 3/4 Spanish kiddos and for the weights and measurements so that I can take my operation to the next level. I just dropped the price of my full Koy Spanish to $300 for does and $350 for bucks to be more competitive with the Kiko breeders to which my Spaniards are every bit as maintenance free.


----------



## julia gilbert (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you know any good goats for milking?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 5, 2015)

Spanikos are meat goats although some are great milk producers
Alpines, Saanens, Toggenburgs, Oberhasli, Nubians, LaManchas, and Nigerian Dwarfs are dairy goats
Nigerian Dwarfs are a miniature breed the others are standard breeds
Crosses between the standards are called Recorded Grades
Many people cross the Nigerians to the standards to make "minis"
Some folks like to cross Nubians to Pygmy goats and these are called Kinders
They are considered dual purpose milk and meat


----------

